# pkg 1.3.7 - weirdness



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

What's going on here?

Was prompted to upgrade to version 1.3.7 then some rather unusual updates for my desktop machine (which is running under Virtualbox):


```
root@desktop:/usr/home/alex # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (183 candidates):   0%

virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.12 is locked and may not be modified
pkg: plexhometheater has a missing dependency: lame
Checking for upgrades (183 candidates):   7%

virtualbox-ose-additions-4.3.12 is locked and may not be modified
Checking for upgrades (183 candidates): 100%
The following 84 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
        linux_base-f10: 10_7
        nvidia-driver-304: 304.88_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        python27: 2.7.8_3 -> 2.7.8_4
        pcre: 8.34_2 -> 8.35
        libtasn1: 4.0 -> 4.1
        gnutls: 3.2.16_3 -> 3.2.16_4
        ImageMagick: 6.8.9.4_1,1 -> 6.8.9.4_2,1
        redland: 1.0.17_3 -> 1.0.17_4
        sqlite3: 3.8.5_1 -> 3.8.6
        p5-XML-LibXML: 2.0108_1,1 -> 2.0116,1
        apr: 1.5.1.1.5.3_3 -> 1.5.1.1.5.3_4
        twolame: 0.3.13_2 -> 0.3.13_3
        taglib: 1.9.1_1 -> 1.9.1_2
        libirman: 0.4.5_1 -> 0.4.5_2                                                                                                                                                                           
        php5-curl: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                          
        php5: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                               
        php5-pdo: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                           
        php5-pdo_mysql: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                     
        php5-mysql: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                         
        php5-mysqli: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                        
        php5-hash: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                          
        php5-json: 5.4.31 -> 5.4.31_1                                                                                                                                                                          
        libwmf: 0.2.8.4_11 -> 0.2.8.4_12                                                                                                                                                                       
        nmap: 6.46 -> 6.47
```

I am concerned about the new packages being installed. Why? Why do I need nvidia-driver, gcc5, compat9x? Why do I need linux-base? I'm not even using Linux emulation. Why do I need plexmediaserver-plexpass?

Now, I run the same thing on my *server* that's running FreeBSD 10:


```
root@core:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (92 candidates):   1%

nginx-1.6.1_1,2 is locked and may not be modified
jabber-1.6.1.1_16,1 is locked and may not be modified
dovecot2-2.2.13_3 is locked and may not be modified
powerdns-3.3.1_4 is locked and may not be modified

Checking for upgrades (92 candidates): 100%
The following 53 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
```

Again, why do I need gcc 5? Why do I need plexmediaserver and compat9x?

Not doing any upgrade until someone clears up why these EXTRA packages are suddenly required. This doesn't seem right.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: pkg 1.3.7*

That's not good indeed. Try following the instructions at: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 00086.html



> Pkg users:
> 
> It is recommended, but not required, to follow these steps once Pkg
> 1.3.7 is available.
> ...


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: pkg 1.3.7*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> That's not good indeed. Try following the instructions at: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 00086.html



After running it on my desktop:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
```

At least it's dropped Nvidia and linux-base.

On the server:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
```

Still not good. Why are these extra packages needed?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: pkg 1.3.7*



			
				ahhyes said:
			
		

> Why are these extra packages needed?


They're not needed. So I'm also wondering why it wants to install them.


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

*E*ven weirder behavior on my NAS box:


```
root@nas:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (70 candidates): 100%
The following 51 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        yasm-1.2.0 (needed shared library changed)
        gettext-0.18.3.1_1 (needed shared library changed)
        mpfr-3.1.2_2 (needed shared library changed
--snip--
```

So I say "Y" to proceed, and:


```
The operation will free 45 KB.
117 MB to be downloaded.
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y

Fetching yasm-1.2.0.txz: 100%  488 KB 250.1k/s    00:02
pkg: cached package yasm-1.2.0: size mismatch, fetching from remote
Fetching yasm-1.2.0.txz: 100%  488 KB 250.1k/s    00:02
pkg: cached package yasm-1.2.0: size mismatch, cannot continue
```

Previous pkg version was 1.3.6, I had done `pkg check -Ba` first (after upgrading pkg).

`pkg clean` does not fix it either. Seems to happen no matter what package I tell it to install (e.g: I issue a `pkg install mpg123-1.20.1`).


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2014)

Do a `rm -rf /var/cache/pkg/*` followed by `pkg update -f`. See if doing those makes any difference.


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Do a `rm -rf /var/cache/pkg/*` followed by `pkg update -f`. See if doing those makes any difference.



Already tried the `rm`. But doing the `pkg update -f` made a difference in what needed to be upgraded:


```
root@nas:~ # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (121 candidates): 100%
The following 13 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        asterisk11: 11.11.0 -> 11.12.0
        libass: 0.11.2 -> 0.11.2_2
        pcre: 8.34_2 -> 8.35
        enca: 1.13 -> 1.13_1
        recode: 3.6_11 -> 3.6_12
        python27: 2.7.8_3 -> 2.7.8_4
        libtasn1: 4.0 -> 4.1
        gnutls: 3.2.16_3 -> 3.2.16_4
        radiusclient: 0.5.6_1 -> 0.5.6_2
        openr2: 1.3.2 -> 1.3.2_1
        sqlite3: 3.8.5_1 -> 3.8.6
        bash: 4.3.22 -> 4.3.24

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        clang34-3.4.2 (direct dependency changed)

The operation will free 14 MB.
51 MB to be downloaded
```

And the packages download and install fine. Corrupt database on that machine?


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2014)

ahhyes said:
			
		

> kpa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a known problem with the repository metadata handling, the -f flag for pkg-update(8) forces reloading of the metadata completely and fixes the problem.


----------



## ahhyes (Aug 29, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> It's a known problem with the repository metadata handling, the -f flag for pkg-update(8) forces reloading of the metadata completely and fixes the problem.



I'll try the same on my server (VPS), this was having the same issue as my desktop machine. I dare say if it fixes my server, the same will fix my desktop machine.

Update:

That's looking a bit more sensible!

Before:

```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_1
        plexmediaserver-plexpass: 0.9.9.16.555
        compat9x-amd64: 9.2.902000.201310
        gcc5: 5.0.s20140824
        jpeg-turbo: 1.3.0_2
```
After:

```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        db5: 5.3.28_1
```

Edit: A big thank you to you both (@SirDice and @kpa)


----------



## fnj (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: pkg 1.3.7*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> That's not good indeed. Try following the instructions at: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 00086.html
> [snip]



Bless you! I had a FreeBSD 10 server on which pkg 1.3.7 `pkg upgrade` complained that it could not "install" minidlna - but the current version of minidlna was already installed! This fixed it.


```
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
cannot install package minidlna~net/minidlna, remove it from request? [Y/n]:
```

And I had a FreeBSD 10 VM on which pkg 1.3.7 refused to install minidlna. I did the above and still had the same problem. So I did `rm -rf /var/cache/pkg/*` and `pkg update -f`, and now it's fixed too.

It did shake up my confidence in pkg, but I'm hanging in there.


----------

